# Pawn shop find



## minicoop1985 (Nov 7, 2016)

Found this thing for the princely sum of $10:




2016-11-07_02-42-11 by Michael Long, on Flickr

WITH lens. It's minty fresh and works perfectly.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 7, 2016)

Very nice addition.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 7, 2016)

Ha, I thought you found a hasselblad or phase one for 25 bucks somewhere...
That camera is pre konica merger, a real antique.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 7, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Ha, I thought you found a hasselblad or phase one for 25 bucks somewhere...
> That camera is pre konica merger, a real antique.


Dude... I heard of a guy who found a HUGE box of Alpas for like $200, IIRC. And I've heard tales of Hasselblad finds like that. I did find a 1600F for $300, and bought it almost immediately. Unfortunately that camera's dead and gone.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice find!


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 9, 2016)

Super nice find!


----------



## Destin (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't know a lot about the older Minoltas, but I have an x-700 and loved it when I still dabbled in film.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 9, 2016)

It's an autofocus 35mm motor driven SLR. It has a center AF point, which is great practice for my Hassy.


----------

